# Pregnant with UP and IBS



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

hi.....what do i have ahead of me having both ulcerative proctitis (in control for over a year now with asacol and i'm still on it during pregnancy-assured by both my GI and OB that it's safe to be on and better to stay flare free than not while pregnant) and IBS-main symtpom with this is the spasms...horrible appendicitis feeling. will my pregnancy be rough? i'm 12 weeks now.will the labor be worse with my conditions and coming from you moms out there...how painful is labor? can it compare to ibs? if so, i guess i can deal...is it sharp pain or other type of discomfort? is it better to have a vaginal birth (with drugs of course







) or a c-section?thanks for all your info.heather


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

H - Asacol is totally safe and you are better to take it to control a flare up than to not be on it and have a flare up while PG.For some woman, UC goes into remission while PG. I know I took my 12 asacol a day while PG and was symptom free the entire time (and delivered a healthy baby girl)As for labor compared to the IBS or UC pain, I'd much rather take labor with meds than an IBS or UC flare-up. But, that is just me. And, it is ALWAYS better to have a vaginal birth unless complications arise and you NEED a c-section.


----------

